# Kirklands Natures Domain Salmon Meal and Sweet Potatoes...any thoughts?



## -Trooper- (Jun 27, 2014)

My dogs have been on Kirklands dog food for a couple decades but their puppy food upsets my puppies stomach so I'm looking into grainless options at a good price. 

Does anyone have any pros or cons on the Salmon Potato?

I really like they say it's for all stages of life


----------



## -Trooper- (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's the second half...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've been using both the salmon and the turkey Natures Domain for a while. It's decent and affordable.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I use the turkey sweet potato one but both are great.


----------



## -Trooper- (Jun 27, 2014)

kiya said:


> I've been using both the salmon and the turkey Natures Domain for a while. It's decent and affordable.


How often are you rotating them?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My 2 eat the Kirkland brand, both doing good on it. Except for the salmon. The salmon doesn't bother my lab, but Woolf...... open the window time. Not for being gassy, but the odor coming from his skin and coat.... ugghhh.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Twyla said:


> My 2 eat the Kirkland brand, both doing good on it. Except for the salmon. The salmon doesn't bother my lab, but Woolf...... open the window time. Not for being gassy, but the odor coming from his skin and coat.... ugghhh.


I've heard that same complaint regarding the salmon one. Best to stick to the turkey I guess.


----------



## -Trooper- (Jun 27, 2014)

Twyla said:


> My 2 eat the Kirkland brand, both doing good on it. Except for the salmon. The salmon doesn't bother my lab, but Woolf...... open the window time. Not for being gassy, but the odor coming from his skin and coat.... ugghhh.


Thx...good to know.


----------



## -Trooper- (Jun 27, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I use the turkey sweet potato one but both are great.


Thx


----------

